# Cat acting strange



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

I don't know if this means anything, but this morning my cat is acting very strangely. First he tried to hide in closet and under and behind stuff, looking out with kinda freaked out eyes. He usually hides when he wants to sleep in peace. I weaseled him out with a treat, which he ate. Then he strated to walk around, wag his tail alot and briskly, like he is nervous. He stares at the window, but he is not at the windowsill as usual, just stares far away from the floor, and reacts to the slightest noise, he points his ears, turns head, etc. He just acts like he's seen a ghost or something. Otherwise, everything else is normal, except his nose is warm. I read the whole nose-cold/warm indicator is a myth, but still. He just looks really nervous, I might be overreacting though.


----------



## erika_4404 (Jun 18, 2004)

the warm nose thing is not always just a myth he may be sick you should have him checked out if he countiues to run a fever. my Brohers cat was acting strange a few weeks ago and had a warm nose, they took him to the vet. the vet said he was sick but he didn't know what he had so them shot him up with some med's and ran a bunch of test not cheap. The cat had silent cry's kind of like he had lost his voice it was strange, he is doing better know, but you might get him checked out.

My cat At home has also been acting strange. I think she think some thing is going to happen maybe an earth quake or something, animals know when thing like that are going to happen they can feel and some time act strange. eg. hiding in place they don't usualy hide, or not counducting there usual behavor.

I hope I helped a little


----------



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

thank you for the response

In about an hour after I posted, he was back to normal. Cold nose, more calm, etc. I think he saw something in one window, that scared him, because he was staring at that one window from the floor. There are plenty of fiesty cats outside in the neighborhood ( he is an inside cat), maybe they scared him, he is easily scared. Now, he is acting fine, very energetic.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yup, I kinda figured it was the window since you mentioned that he looked at the window from afar. My cats were like that too when I used to live in my old apt. Especially Twinkie, very afraid and cautious hehe :lol:


----------



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

Its definitely a cat outside the window, thats getting him nervous. Cause I saw the other cat, when it came by that window, yesterday, and my cat rushed to see whats up with the noise. My cat looked at the outside cat for some time, and the outside cat meowed, and then my cat went to hide behind the headboard of my bed (which is right by the window), and started to wag tail nervously. So, that is what scared him that time too, I think.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Erica, there is a house plant called diffenbachia that will temporarily paralyze the vocal cords. The common name for it is Dumbcane, and many people have it as a houseplant. It grows quite tall with large green leaves, spotted with white or pale yellow, and it forms a cane which looks similar to bamboo. You might want to check on the houseplants at your brother's house. It's a possibility...no harm checking.


----------

